# Photos de nature 1680x1050



## Meow the Catz (18 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Je me demandais si quelqu'un connaîtrait un bon site gratuit pour des photos de nature en haute résolution, pour mettre en fond d'écran de mon Mac 

Pourquoi pas un site avec des packs thématiques...

Merci


----------



## lufograf (19 Mars 2007)

Salut Meow,

Tu devrais trouver plus d'infos dans la *partie du forum* réservée à ceux qui toilettent et bichonnent le look de leur mac autant que le leur ! 

Tu trouveras des pros du fond d'écran ou de l'icône en tout genre et des adresses de sites tel que *deviantart* ou autres !


----------



## Niconemo (19 Mars 2007)

Sujet d&#233;plac&#233; !


----------



## EMqA (19 Mars 2007)

Interfacelift est pas mal pour ça.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2007)

Passe faire un tour sur macdesktops.com.


----------



## Damino (19 Mars 2007)

Sinon il y a un portail de ressources http://www.bluevertigo.com.ar/bluevertigo.htm dans lequel tu peux trouver des sites de photos gratuites et en grand format.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Tiens aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2007)

http://www.desktopography.net/

Ce site vient de sortir le 3&#232;me volet de sa collection nature. Du grand art


----------

